# My Jhong Law Horn / Mi Zong Luo Han



## CrushingFist (Jul 19, 2006)

http://www.answers.com/topic/my-jhong-law-horn

http://www.answers.com/topic/huo-yuanjia

http://www.chinwoo.org/history.htm

After seeing the movie that hasnt come out in the USA yet "Fearless" with Jet Li. I was struct by how deep the movie is. It's just not about fighting but its based on a true story. Huo fist. 

I am just trying to research more this style and I would love to learn it too. I've posted some links about it. 

Hope some of you share the same interest and look forward to hearing your opinions 

Thanks and Enjoy *Mi Zong Luo Han*


----------



## eyebeams (Jul 19, 2006)

I've been practicing it for about three years. Whaddaya wanna know?


----------



## CrushingFist (Jul 19, 2006)

eyebeams said:
			
		

> I've been practicing it for about three years. Whaddaya wanna know?


 
How is it ? 
It's only available in like California right


----------



## eyebeams (Jul 20, 2006)

No. The main North American line of the style is in Canada. See:

http://www.brandonkungfu.com/lin.htm

It seems to be less common in the US.


----------



## CrushingFist (Jul 20, 2006)

eyebeams said:
			
		

> No. The main North American line of the style is in Canada. See:
> 
> http://www.brandonkungfu.com/lin.htm
> 
> It seems to be less common in the US.


 
oH yea it is very rare here at least in the NorthEastern. 

I wonder why Huo YuanJia is not listed in the lineage


----------



## eyebeams (Jul 21, 2006)

See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Jhong_Law_Horn

Hou's branch is not the branch that lead to the majority of Mizongluohan schools in North America, though Jingwu influenced all of them.


----------



## wowzer77 (Aug 10, 2006)

I have been looking for video clips of this style all over the place and have found none, I searched yahoo video and youtube.  Seems like its not used much.


----------



## clfsean (Aug 10, 2006)

Look up Nick Scrima in Florida.


----------



## CrushingFist (Aug 11, 2006)

Its very rare thats why


----------



## sho'nuff (Jun 17, 2009)

i know im super late on this topic but the reason why huo is not apart of the mizong luo han lineage is because that is not the style he study. he studied only mizong/myzongyi not the fusion of the styles but just the one.

peace


----------



## Ninebird8 (Jun 22, 2009)

With respect, and Nick is an eagle claw brother from the Leung Shum group, but another great My jhong law horn teacher is Kwong Ming Lee, otherwise known as Johnny Lee in Dallas. You might be referring to Grandmaster Marr in Canada, his elder in the style. There is a close id between Ying Jow and My Jhong, given that most of the locking comes from the 108 locking techniques of Ying Jow. Nick, besides being a cousin of mine in Ying Jow and trying to really get CMA tournaments going all over the world, is also throwing a tourney with Johnny Lee in Dallas next March. Take a look at Grandmaster Lee's website at www.leeswhiteleopardkungfu.com (may be lee's or lees, do not remember). 

I saw both Grandmaster Lee and Grandmaster Marr in Orlando and they will also be in Dallas in July for Jimmy Wong's tournament.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ninebird8 (Jun 22, 2009)

By the way Grandmaster Lee and Grandmaster Marr are from Shanghai, not Hong Kong.


----------

